# Laufzeit Lüfter Sinamics



## Creator (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen

kleine Frage:

Wir haben etliche Sinamics S120 Booksize Antriebe im Einsatz. Ich sollte nun die Lüfter der Antriebe ersetzen. Gibt es für die Lüfter einen Paramter der die Laufzeit aufzeichnet? Damit ich weiss welchen Lüfter ich ersetzten muss und welchen nicht.

Besten Dank


----------



## Superkater (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo Creator,

ja so etwas gibt es im p251[0] . Das ist die Summe der abgelaufenen Stunden des Lüfters im Leistungsteil.


----------



## Creator (23 Juli 2012)

Besten Dank Superkater

Hab mir mal online mal das Handbuch angeschaut, aber irgendwie habe ich am Freitag diese Stelle überflogen, naja sollte ja wissen dass man solche Dinge nicht kurz vor Feierabend machen soll :wink:


----------

